# Killer Likes - Click it!



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We have implemented a new feature that will let members know that you think that their post is a "killer post". 

In the lower-right part of every post is a link that says "This post is killer". If you like a post....click on it. Click on as many posts as you like. Clicking it is a thank you for the author. They will appreciate it.

Feel free to click it on this post to test it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the explanation. I was so confused when I started seeing that!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

You bet! I was testing it for a bit to make sure it all worked well before officially launching it.


Hilda said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I was so confused when I started seeing that!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Personally, I prefer a simple "Like" to "this post is killer", but that's just me. There are a lot of posts I like but don't necessarily think they are any degree of awesome or "killer."


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with Jdubbya...there are posts that are "killer", but there are also posts I'd probably like, but not to the extreme.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

I dunno...I am glad we have a way to like posts without actually responding. Sometimes I like posts, but don't have time to formulate a response. I am sure this will come in handy during the Halloween season, when we are all pressed for time, but want to check in and give props to those making props. 

Plus, this is Halloween...killer seems to be a way of saying 'like' in a festive, aka Mike Meyers, Jason Vorhees, Dracula, etc etc etc way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed it last night and was wondering if the site was being hacked or if Larry was preparing for April 1 

I've given it a little thought and am ambivalent to it. Nice to rate something I guess but not sure I like that it takes up extra real estate on the post/thread, particularly when you are on a phone. With all the members on this forum, particularly when we get closer to halloween, I have to wonder how cluttered the threads will be with large groups of people wanting to add their name to liking the particular post. Could get pretty ugly. To me the content of the post is more important than who rates it. BTW don't we have the star rating system as well or is that just for threads?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I changed it from "Like" because there is already a "Like" for Facebook. That can be confusing. We have a thread rating system however it really is not used often as most do not see it. The system is pretty smart... when there is a whole bunch of people rating it, all of the names will not be listed. It is similar to how Facebook handles it where it will say ...and 30 others..". 

We can certainly evolve where it says something else other than "This post is killer", but "like" is confusing since that feature already exists.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> With all the members on this forum, particularly when we get closer to halloween, I have to wonder how cluttered the threads will be with large groups of people wanting to add their name to liking the particular post. Could get pretty ugly. To me the content of the post is more important than who rates it.


Maybe it's how they will remember their names amongst the sea of members drowning in the abyss that this forum becomes around that time...

I would rather take a few seconds to tell someone that they did a wonderful job or thank them for a compliment; clicking a button is just too impersonal, I feel, and I get no validation from seeing my name singled out, nor from being patted on the back by a huge group. *Grabs nearest weapon and prepares for the lynch mob that is surely going to be coming for him*


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

OK... to be honest. After seeing it a few days, this is my gut feeling ~ The words 'this is killer' is still too intimidating for me to use. There are a lot of posts I like, or agree with, or support. However, they are not necessarily 'killer'. I think the word is a little... intimidating. Like it should be reserved for extraordinary posts. Is there something that could be a little less superlative? yet still be positive reinforcement.
Or.... has the ship already sailed and I am looking foolish?  LOL


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Garthgoyle said:


> Maybe it's how they will remember their names amongst the sea of members drowning in the abyss that this forum becomes around that time...
> 
> I would rather take a few seconds to tell someone that they did a wonderful job or thank them for a compliment; clicking a button is just too impersonal, I feel, and I get no validation from seeing my name singled out, nor from being patted on the back by a huge group. *Grabs nearest weapon and prepares for the lynch mob that is surely going to be coming for him*


 Agreed. Both are good though. (as proven on Facebook)



Hilda said:


> OK... to be honest. After seeing it a few days, this is my gut feeling ~ The words 'this is killer' is still too intimidating for me to use. There are a lot of posts I like, or agree with, or support. However, they are not necessarily 'killer'. I think the word is a little... intimidating. Like it should be reserved for extraordinary posts. Is there something that could be a little less superlative? yet still be positive reinforcement.
> Or.... has the ship already sailed and I am looking foolish?  LOL


 Sure. If a group of members can agree on something better than I am all ears.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

larry said:


> Sure. If a group of members can agree on something better than I am all ears.


"This post is the pumpkin's stem" (a Halloween version of "the bee's knees")


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> "This post is the pumpkin's stem" (a Halloween version of "the bee's knees")


Very cute!  That's the problem... a lot of haunters don't like cute. hahaha I think we're gonna have to keep looking... Hmmmmm


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I too like the "like" button better than "this post is killer"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Very cute!  That's the problem... a lot of haunters don't like cute. hahaha I think we're gonna have to keep looking... Hmmmmm


Thanks, Hilda. Yeah, I know; I am not big on 'cute', but I could make an exception for an interesting saying (although, _not_ for inflatables)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The only problem with that is if someone talks about clicking on the "Like" link... are they talking about the Facebook like or the site Like system?Both are good, but they should be called something different.


Cloak_Dagger said:


> I too like the "like" button better than "this post is killer"


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Larry... the 'This post is Killer' thing is perfect no changes needed and I'm glad you added it!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

perhaps "I like this"


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe we can have a contest to see who comes up with a better phrase?  Then have the forum members vote on a winner?  
There are a lot of creative minds on this forum and what better way to while away the time waiting on Spring? 


oops... that should be Spring 'weather'. Forgot Spring has already arrived.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

At first, I had a hard time getting used to the Killer Post button... but now I LOVE it! 
However, I can't find mine today. Did I break it? LOL


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Or maybe :"You Can Fang Me!" Fang me you who have the toothy grin, because you did something So Well! (You got me" sleeping" in the coffin next door!)
I will call you, "Master!"
hahahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I think I am blind cause I do not even see the killer post on my screen to click 
but I do see I can no longer like peoples post that I miss


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you for noticing. It was disabled due to major bugs that could affect the site. I will be working to implement a better/updated replacement soon.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

larry said:


> Thank you for noticing. It was disabled due to major bugs that could affect the site. I will be working to implement a better/updated replacement soon.


Thank you Larry! We are, always grateful.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that why Chrome kept telling me I was at risk coming here? It started yesterday and now its quit...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

larry said:


> Thank you for noticing. It was disabled due to major bugs that could affect the site. I will be working to implement a better/updated replacement soon.


aww ok cool thanks for letting us know


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've had that link for awhile, but it is gone today. What is up?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I've had that link for awhile, but it is gone today. What is up?


larry said 
It was disabled due to major bugs that could affect the site. I will be working to implement a better/updated replacement soon.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Suggesions....

Awsome
i love it
cool
love
boo!
hiss


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The Killer Likes button died? How sad......


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Or maybe just "I dig this"?


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I must be blind. I don't see it. I just see Blog this post, and reply options.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, that answers my question!

I was wondering what had happened...I really do appreciate being able to provide that positive feedback, and look forward to the new version!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

A moment of silence for the dearly departed


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well as with any good Halloween Forum thing, it will come back like a zombie!! Changed yet still the same.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Well as with any good Halloween Forum thing, it will come back like a zombie!! Changed yet still the same.


RCIAG, I think your post is "killer" so just jot it down somewhere to document


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Hey Larry- Thanks for taking care of this. Both my Mac laptop and my office Dell/PC were giving me a warning that I should not visit HALLOWEEN FORUM as the site would infect my computer.

I kept checking back and as soon as the message was gone, I came back. It was a lonely couple of days  ha ha



larry said:


> Thank you for noticing. It was disabled due to major bugs that could affect the site. I will be working to implement a better/updated replacement soon.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I kinda like RCIAG's zombie idea - would be cool to click on an zombie thumbs-up icon, or one with the Forum mascot giving a thumbs-up. Miss it but look forward to it coming back.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have went to hit like so man times LOL and then remember oh ya its not there LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have done the same thing, Saki!!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

IMO I still like the "Killer" nomenclature. 


I Hope a fix can be found quickly. I really liked that feature.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

So glad to see that I'm not the only one reaching to give my 'killer like' to find the button missing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I initially didn't see the need for a Killer Like indicator since we had the star rating (but only for threads not posts), but do miss the ability to "like" something. There have been many times I wish we had something.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Larry,
Any chance we can have the Killer Likes button back?!  We've really grown quite fond of using it.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

And one for pictures please


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

"Like" it or not, the Killer Likes button is a feature that allows users to show their support for specific comments, pictures and posts. I miss it Don't always have the time to respond so the killer button makes me feel like I'm still connected with everyone


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It will be a little different but I plan on implementing a replacement within the next 2 days.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

larry said:


> It will be a little different but I plan on implementing a replacement within the next 2 days.


Thanks Larry!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you Larry!!


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

larry said:


> It will be a little different but I plan on implementing a replacement within the next 2 days.


Glad to hear it, I've missed it as well. Any kind of "Like", "Killer", "Bazinga" will give us a way to acknowledge we are impressed.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

larry said:


> It will be a little different but I plan on implementing a replacement within the next 2 days.


Lol, I actually moved the cursor to hit the killer like button for this!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Larry


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

The only thing better than 'liking' a post, is being liked back....What a warm and fuzzy life!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

haha! That's something that I would do!



Nightfisher said:


> Lol, I actually moved the cursor to hit the killer like button for this!


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

I miss it too  I thought it was my fault I did not see it LOL XD


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

larry said:


> It will be a little different but I plan on implementing a replacement within the next 2 days.


Hooray!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

larry said:


> It will be a little different but I plan on implementing a replacement within the next 2 days.


thank you larry


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, thank you Larry!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

larry said:


> It will be a little different but I plan on implementing a replacement within the next 2 days.










Thank You Larry


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good news indeed! Can't tell you how many times I went to click already....

I know way back when the naming for it was discussed I couldn't think of anything else to suggest. Just had a thought I like well enough to throw out there....My Heart Bleeds For This...a little bleeding icon would be cute too...I know...a little too late to the game! Sometimes the mind just works too slowly.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Larry for your time and effort. As you can see by the replys the "like" button is really missed.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

IT IS HERE!

We now have "This is a killer post" and "Thank for this post". 

There is even a leaderboard if you go to the "Community" menu at the top... you can see statistics including what top posts have been liked and what top 5 members have been thanked. The terms used may be changed in the future, but this seemed good for now. btw..... you can also go into settings and turn on/off if you are alerted when your posts are liked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Much appreciated Larry as you can see from my liking and thanking.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ha-ha! 

It's good to have this capability back, and with some enhancement even!

I also took the opportunity to both 'like' and 'thank'


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Now if you would PLEASE add them to the HF app!!!!

That would be killer.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm confused. 

I get emails that say 



> SO & SO clicked Likes for your post: NAME OF THREAD HERE. You can review received Likes here:


Then there's a link to my profile. Where in my profile can I see the likes or thanks? I feel like I'm missing something somewhere. There used to be a little pop-up under the Notifications thing next to my name at the top & it doesn't do that anymore. It had Inbox & Likes but that's gone.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> I get emails that say
> 
> ...


RCIAG, just check any post you yourself have made, to the far right is 4 categories, click on the one that says "post thanks/likes"


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Things changed a bit as we were forced to change systems. The other one was not stable.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Scorpioin! So there's no spot in our profiles that say who has like us or who we've liked? That's what's confusing me.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't remember if I said so or not, but if so, I'm saying it again. Thanks for re-implementing likes and giving us a "thanks" option, too.

I hate to ask for too much, but I'm wondering if "pinging" could be implemented? I should check in a lot more often than I do, but I'd hate to think I missed someone asking me a question or something like that. If we could ping each other such as @LairMistress, and get an e-mail alert that we'd been pinged in a specific post, we might miss fewer things.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

That's a great idea, Lair; I was thinking about that yesterday as I was looking at my email updates. It would be nice to have a way to direct something to someone, other than just quoting them in the thread.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

You can always PM them.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, but not for every comment you want to leave ... that would be a bit excessive!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

No but if you had a question about something they posted or did. 
I wish it would show us which post got the like. I don't even try to figure it out anymore.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Bethany said:


> I wish it would show us which post got the like. I don't even try to figure it out anymore.


I agree. I kinda forget to "like" stuff now anyway since we didn't have it for so long. I don't do Facebook so it's not a second nature thing for me either & since I can't really see who liked what I don't think of it anymore.

I used to get emails saying "So & So liked this post" or up on the Notifications tab you could drop down & see your Inbox & who liked which post. That's what's missing, the drop down box. I just wasn't sure it was somewhere else or just gone. I'm guessing it's gone.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The likes show under our posts & who liked or thanked for them. Took me a while to find them (light gray starting under Blog this post), but you'd have to be going back to check all your posts.  I click the like button most times instead of commenting.


----------

